# Bill Hayes polymer SEAL slingshot?



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

What r the reviews on this particular one? I will b getting it soo just curious. Ok now bill Hayes does great work, but what r the thoughts on this one? Also which bands and size of smoke does it come with? Just curious 
Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

IMO its the best design made that is my go to slingshot i like all slingshots but i love the seal sniper you gave picked a good one


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I have 2 of these in g10 and they are amazing. i do not know about the polymer. i have a natural g10 and a black g10 version but the design is perfect.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. From what I have heard. That will b my next one,
Thanks


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

I might be a little late to the party, haven't been on the forums lately. I have a SEAL sniper in polymer and love it. It needed some sanding on the forks but it took only a few minutes to make it where it wouldn't rub the bands too much. I've only used flatbands on it thought. It's great for the money. I EDC it in my backpack.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Was looking at this particular one as well. Looks like a very original and well thought of design at a bargain price.

Does it design to be shot with either hand (ambidextrous)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, just put the bands on the other side and reverse it.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I will actually b ordering it tomorrow after work.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I ordered a Boy Scout from Bill 2 weeks ago today and haven't received it yet, so it looks like he's been busy. Just a heads up you might be looking at a bit of a wait. He makes some killer slingshots, though. One of his youtube vids shows him shooting .50 cal lead at one of his polymer slingshots (maybe the SEAL) from about 5 feet away and barely even making marks in it. Should hold up very well for an inexpensive slingshot.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Just wanted to quickly say that I got my Boy Scout in the mail today. Almost exactly two weeks from the day I ordered it. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's awesome news, I just placed my order today for my SEAL. Hopefully it only takes 2weeks max.


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Just got my Polymer Seal Sniper today also almost exactly 2 weeks form date of order...

And it has quickly become one of my favorite slingshots.. It feels great in my hand, and shoots fantastic also...


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sweet. I am getting excited. Just thinking about it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sniper sounds like ready for war. Material is for a lifetime so hope you like it.It


----------

